# Just a quick project



## Sprung (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been in a bit of a shop slump lately. The few projects I'm in the middle of are seemingly taking forever. This is in part that I don't get much shop time most weeks for one reason or another and in part that these are larger projects. It also complicates things with my shop being in the basement - directly below the bedrooms, so when my son is sleeping, I don't use power tools because I don't want to wake him up. I've been missing that sense of accomplishment that comes from completing a project.

So yesterday and today I spent a little bit of time on a project I knew I could finish with just a little bit of shop time. It's not a big project, nor is it complex. It's just a simple wooden mallet. It's the first one I've built. Maple and purpleheart. Drilled out the maple portion and filled both sides with shot. It's not overly heavy, but it's got decent heft to it. No finish on it yet. It'll see a lot of good use. Just gotta hide it so the wife doesn't hit me with it when I get outta line!

[attachment=27220]

[attachment=27221]

Getting to actually finish a project feels good and hopefully it'll propel me forward to finish some of the other, larger projects I'm working on. (I'll share those projects when they're done. They're going so slow that if I did a build thread, I might set a record for longest running build thread with fewest updates...)

A simple project, yes, but it was fun to build something simple. It was fun enough to put this together and finish something that I wish I could find an excuse to build a few more!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 5, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks good! I'll be interested to see if that maple center holds up to pounding since it's a relatively short section of endgrain covering the drilled out areas... Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sprung (Jul 5, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Looks good! I'll be interested to see if that maple center holds up to pounding since it's a relatively short section of endgrain covering the drilled out areas... Keeping my fingers crossed for you!



Thanks! Yeah, time will tell. I've wondered about that too, even wondered about mixing some epoxy with the shot to make it a solid mass in the hole, but didn't because I didn't have enough on hand.

On the plus side, if it ever breaks, it won't be too difficult to build a new one, and I can take what failed and improve upon the design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

